# Screen Unresponsive In CM9



## Andysan (Feb 10, 2012)

hi all,

looked for this issue on the forum and can find instances of it happening occasioinally, but not with the frequency that i have. Symptomns are that the screen will stop responding to input. Flicking the screen on and off for a split second fixes it. I bwlieve its related to software or resource usage - sometimes i can go for ages without issues, however in the last half an hour this has happened around ten times. please help!

thanks.

ps running alpha 2, but had same issue on 0.6


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Andysan said:


> hi all,
> 
> looked for this issue on the forum and can find instances of it happening occasioinally, but not with the frequency that i have. Symptomns are that the screen will stop responding to input. Flicking the screen on and off for a split second fixes it. I bwlieve its related to software or resource usage - sometimes i can go for ages without issues, however in the last half an hour this has happened around ten times. please help!
> 
> ...


Have you changed the screen timeout setting to 30 minutes? Settings/display/


----------



## Andysan (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

To confirm, the screen isn't powering itself off - it just stops responding to my pokes, often when I'm mid typing/swiping/gaming etc... and pressing the power button to flick the screen on/off for a split second fixes it. Got no problems in webos - its happened five times just now as I type this.

Please help!


----------



## terrym041 (Mar 13, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Have you changed the screen timeout setting to 30 minutes? Settings/display/
> 
> mine is doing it too but i cant get it fixed how can i shut it of if i cant touch the power button


----------



## Andysan (Feb 10, 2012)

I just hit the physical power button, near the volume buttons. Anyone elSe have this issue please?


----------



## Andysan (Feb 10, 2012)

If it helps anyone, I've no longer encountered this issue since I stopped using Chrome browser - not had it running for about a week and not had this issue once.


----------



## Andysan (Feb 10, 2012)

Andysan said:


> If it helps anyone, I've no longer encountered this issue since I stopped using Chrome browser - not had it running for about a week and not had this issue once.


if anyone still has this issue - it wasnt chrome. Tried uprating the CPU frequency etc-.... in the end only the latest nightly actually fixed it.


----------



## Touchpad_Noob (Jun 19, 2012)

Having same issue and latest nightly hasnt fixed it.


----------



## Touchpad_Noob (Jun 19, 2012)

FYI I was seeing this issue in WebOS and CM9. Sent TouchPad back to HP and now have new refurb.


----------



## Andysan (Feb 10, 2012)

I too still have this issue - as per others, fine for days, then it will occur consistently and I keep having to screen off/on and eventually it stops of its own accord. For me as simply flapping the screen on/off fixes it and I've never had the issue within WebOS, it has to be software - this started as soon as I first installled CM9.


----------



## Andysan (Feb 10, 2012)

Bump - still no fix identified for this by anyone with this issue please?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Andysan said:


> Bump - still no fix identified for this by anyone with this issue please?


You need to explain more about what you have installed, how you installed it. Did you upgrade from CM7 to CM9? If you did, how did you do it? What date nightly do you have installed? Have you ever tried uninstalling and reinstalling CM? Have you ever tried installing just CM9 and Gapps without downloading any other applications to rule out the possibility of this being caused by a rogue application? Are you using Trebuchet as your launcher or something from the Play Store?

You have to understand, you are the only person I see with this problem, so if it is not hardware, then it has to be something you are doing or some app that is causing the issue. Thousands of TouchPad owners are running CM and not having your problem. And because you seem to be the only person having this problem, don't expect much if any help from the developers.


----------



## Hunterdiver (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a similar issue on both my touchpads, it started happening after I installed Modern War ... so my assumption is Modern War is causing this for me on the TP. Modern War works OK on my phone.
I'm not fussed about this as I am using the TP's for fun but it may help you identify where your problems lay


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

In my view there is little value in looking for work-arounds on older versions, when the fix may have been made on the latest nightly.

I had these issues with the CM9 alpha's, even in alpha 2. Most of my issues were resolved using the later Nightly updates. You never stated that you tried the nightlies or what version. Many have their best baseline performance in the 20120707 nightly. My best fall back was the 20120717, but I'll stepping out on a limb... I'm all for using the 20120819.

My early testing on this version is very positive. Make a backup of your Cm9 alpha 2, then try it.If things don't go right, re-flash with Dalvek wipe, cache wipe, factory reset... then test.

In the worst case, you restore your backup to your previous state. In the best case, your issue is resolved.


----------



## Andysan (Feb 10, 2012)

nevertells said:


> You need to explain more about what you have installed, how you installed it. Did you upgrade from CM7 to CM9? If you did, how did you do it? What date nightly do you have installed? Have you ever tried uninstalling and reinstalling CM? Have you ever tried installing just CM9 and Gapps without downloading any other applications to rule out the possibility of this being caused by a rogue application? Are you using Trebuchet as your launcher or something from the Play Store?
> 
> You have to understand, you are the only person I see with this problem, so if it is not hardware, then it has to be something you are doing or some app that is causing the issue. Thousands of TouchPad owners are running CM and not having your problem. And because you seem to be the only person having this problem, don't expect much if any help from the developers.


Hi nevertells, Zzed,

Thanks for taking the time to reply.

I understand that I can't expect Dev's to devote time to an issue that only I am stuck with. With regard to other users experiencing this issue, both Touchpad_Noob, Moshe5368 (XDA Dev), Bharakrama (XDA Dev), trunzoc (XDA Dev) and even yourself I believe (post 3854 in the big CM9 thread here on RootzWiki) have all reported this issue on a number of occasions, so it isn't just me.

I have tried the following nightlies, this issue is present in all of them and has been from day one when I installed CM9 - it has not manifested over time, hence I do not believe it to be a rogue app:

Alpha 2
0627
0729
~ + a couple of others I have since erased the zips for

I agree I have omitted the relevant details as per your post, so for the record;

I did not upgrade from CM7 - first experience of Android on my HPTP was CM9 Alpha 2.
Currently running 0729 nightly.
I am launching from Play store.
Have yet to perform a full system wipe but will probably try that now and report back findings.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Andysan said:


> Hi nevertells, Zzed,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to reply.
> 
> ...


OK. so YOU have seen a couple of others who appear to have this issue. That is still not a significant enough number to generate any interest from the developers. I personally have not seen any except you.

We are still not on the same page. Trebuchet is the stock launcher that comes with CM9. What I was asking was are you using a different launcher downloaded from the Play Store like Nova Launcher, Go Launcher or something else. BTW, have you verified that this does not happen in WebOS?

By full system wipe, I want you to run ACMEUninstaller and then reinstall the latest nightly and latest gapps. Do not set up your Google account using your previous information. Create a new Google account for testing purposes. Do not install any apps from the Play Store. Test this install to see if the problem still persists. If it does and you have verified that it does not happen in WebOS, then we are done. There is nothing else that you can do but live with it or get rid of the TouchPad.


----------



## Andysan (Feb 10, 2012)

nevertells said:


> I wonder if JC's touch pressure zip is to fix an issue I started getting since installing the 7/7 nightly? Intermittently the screen stops responding to taps. I have to press the power button to sleep the pad and wake it back up to get screen touch response working again. Any one else experienced this?


Apologies for the misunderstanding - yes, using Trebuchet - my CM9 is basically stock, no kernels or launchers other than the default - just CM9 with apps layered on top. I have verified that this does not happen in WebOS, it started happening only in Android at around the first day that I flashed CM9 ever (Alpha 2). It has persisted across all builds since.

I don't agree with you when you say that if it happens after a factory reset then its just something to "live with". I'm not asking a Dev to give up their time to fix it, I never have thus far. I am curious, based on the fact that you posted having the same issue yourself several months back if you happened to fix it (if you did I would then politely enquire as to how you fixed it so that you can do the same). If I am truly the only person with this issue then thats cool, I will continue to try and troubleshoot it and if I can resolve it will feedback to the community.

I was only trying to ask for help for an issue thats wrecking my TP experience - I appreciate you taking the time to reply, but there's no need to get shouty.


----------



## Andysan (Feb 10, 2012)

To anyone still following on, followed nevertells advise and completely started again from scratch and it happened after about twenty mins of using the stock browser. I think i've tried not using that app before so am just going to assume that this is either a software bug or a hardware issue that only manifests itaelf within Android


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Andysan said:


> .
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't you have the same issue? Other people reporting the same issue right inside this thread.
> 
> ...


Sorry if you took the uppercase emphasis as shouting. Suppose I'll use _italics _or underlining next time. To be truthful, I don't remember the incident you quoted. It must have been a one time thing that either cleared itself after the install settled in or after I reinstalled the rom again. I was using 7/7 nightly up until I started using the 8/4 one without any real problems. It was one of the more stable nightlies I've used. I'm now using 8/19 and so far so good.

Did you try setting up a new Google account like I suggested?

I've really run out of ideas. Hopefully someone else might have a suggestion.


----------



## Andysan (Feb 10, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Sorry if you took the uppercase emphasis as shouting. Suppose I'll use _italics _or underlining next time. To be truthful, I don't remember the incident you quoted. It must have been a one time thing that either cleared itself after the install settled in or after I reinstalled the rom again. I was using 7/7 nightly up until I started using the 8/4 one without any real problems. It was one of the more stable nightlies I've used. I'm now using 8/19 and so far so good.
> 
> Did you try setting up a new Google account like I suggested?
> 
> I've really run out of ideas. Hopefully someone else might have a suggestion.


Hey nevertells,

Sorry if I misinterpreted you there man. 

Yeah, did all as you said, no joy. Only thing I can think is that its the stock ICS Browser as that was the only app I ran when I factory reset (I had to run something to give me something to poke provoke the issue you see). Hopeful that this will fix is but guess probably not.

Thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Andysan said:


> Hey nevertells,
> 
> Sorry if I misinterpreted you there man.
> 
> ...


I feel we are not on the same page again. You say you did a factory reset, I said to run ACMEUninstaller.

A factory/data reset is done from CWM and is not what I wanted you to do.

As to it might be the stock browser causing the problem, there are lots of other browsers you could use, Boat, Chrome, Maxthon, Opera, Fire fox, just to mention a few. Also, you can try any app that comes with the basic install, I just don't want any other apps downloading from the PlayStore, that is why I wanted you to create the new Google account.


----------

